# Demo mess up



## AnimEdge (Sep 1, 2004)

Saw it on Jay Leno last night found it online but here it is:
http://whitmore.tv/ouch/507634436Casting.mov

If i remeber correctly he was aditioning for something but who knows 

At lest he trys to recover


----------



## Spud (Sep 1, 2004)

The deadly XMA and Freestyle forms movement scores again!


----------



## bignick (Sep 1, 2004)

that is the funniest thing i've seen in a long time


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 1, 2004)

yes....we all know XMA is such a realistic fighting system...


----------



## Thesemindz (Sep 2, 2004)

Man, you can tell that he was knocked out when he hit the ground. It's pretty clear from the look on his face that when he tries to stand up and use just the one chuck that he's already gone. That's rough man. I'd hate to take a fall like that.


-Rob


----------



## bignick (Sep 2, 2004)

yeah...he's pretty well gone...i'm just glad they got that on video tape...cause its just way too funny


----------

